# Loop problems with VZW Unlocked



## yaemish (Feb 9, 2012)

Last night I rooted my friends Verizon S3 and experienced two different booting problems (one with jb aokp and one with jb liquid). I have experience doing this, but this one has me stumped. These were my steps;

1. Odin flash of a rooted stock image
2. Download EZ unlock from the market, unlocked bootloader
3. ADB push of TWRP (2.2 variant)

TWRP allowed me to make a backup. It also boots to recovery when I do the button combination. With Liquid it just did loops, booting to TWRP. The restore worked there. I tried AOKP, that one gave me a "unauthorized Verizon software message". That message confused me because I had unlocked the bootloader. Odin was my only recovery option at that point.

I don't want to keep tinkering right now, he looked terrified. I can try clockwork, but I bet I'm just missing something somewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

yaemish said:


> Last night I rooted my friends Verizon S3 and experienced two different booting problems (one with jb aokp and one with jb liquid). I have experience doing this, but this one has me stumped. These were my steps;
> 
> 1. Odin flash of a rooted stock image
> 2. Download EZ unlock from the market, unlocked bootloader
> ...


. AFAIK TWRP doesn't completely work with our phone. It says its wiping but doesn't.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Pyrostic said:


> . AFAIK TWRP doesn't completely work with our phone. It says its wiping but doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


wipes my data when I use it. Twrp is all I have used since day 1. Sounds to me like the bootloader didn't get unlocked for some reason.

Sent from my Synergized vzw S3!


----------



## yaemish (Feb 9, 2012)

I had read mixed things about twrp on the S3. I didn't want to go try clockwork if it wasn't related. I'll make sure the twrp that I used was supposed to be a version for an unlocked bootloader(if different versions even exist).

I had the same thought about the boot loader not being unlocked. Would I have been able to put twrp on it without an unlock? When I open that app again, it says its locked. I'll look to see if it has an unlock icon when it boots.

I have no idea how anything Verizon wise is still on the phone (indicated by the Verizon message on the bad boot). I read something about formatting, do I need to format something? It also seemed like the ROM flashed entirely too fast (took half the time it takes on my Nexus). Is there something weird about installing from the SD card? Thanks for the help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

You need to make sure your unlocked, use ez recovery and flash twrp. Then download your rom being sure to check the md5, I'm using synergy and twrp unlocked with no problems. Then flash. I've not had any problem using twrp.

Sent from my Synergized vzw S3!


----------



## yaemish (Feb 9, 2012)

That all makes sense. I must just have a back level version of twrp installed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Any particular reason you don't just use CWM? I mean, the 6.0.1.0 version has like, no issues, with any ROMs at all. The only thing that doesn't work is the backups date to 1970, but that is not really a particularly high-priority issue...

Preferences are preferences, but I have also heard mixed things about TWRP on various ROMs. I've heard of plenty of people not having issues, but I've also heard a similar amount of people having issues... haven't heard those same complaints about CWM.... besides the backup/date thing.

Just a thought.

Regards to your particular issue though, yeah you can push recoveries without unlocking the bootloader. We were pushing custom recoveries well before bootloader unlock, it just had to be kexec-enabled to flash a custom ROM. Our bootloader allowed flashing recoveries from user-space, even the locked bootloader. I would agree though and state it sounds like your bootloader didn't unlock for whatever reason. Its stupid easy to do via terminal/ADB, but if you use the app just toggle it till it says its unlocked. That's also stupid easy.


----------

